# My Review of Creative EP-630



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 20, 2007)

I got Creative's in-ear noice-cancellation earphones from the IT Mall,Lamington Rd.,Mumbai for Rs.975(earphone+an exhaust fan).

u'll get them in most shops but the intial price is 1k everywhere then it depends on your bargain skill.

For the Test-I conducted the test using my bundled 5300 earphones;SE's W700i earphones and EP-630.

1.Build Quality - it's strictly OK.it contains *no button to change songs*,that's a bit dissapointing.the cable length is just fine coz i'm kinda used to my 5300's cable which runs almost a normal person long.the've provided *two extra sets of earbuds* which is kinda cool.one pair has larger buds.

2.Bass - The *bass in all the songs was very good,twice or even more better than SE*.5300's has virtually no bass at all.the _bass is low for the drums in the background_.bass guitars sound good.Bass produced is both types deep and near.whereas W700i only has bass thumping closer to the earphone.

3.Sound Quality - Impressive stereo division although the central voice could have been a tad better.almost equal to both 5300 and W700i.
                   Depth in sound is very good;also xcellent reproduction of every beat and instrument used in the song.the vocalists breathing and guitar riffs are quite clear.
                    The whispers(central not stereo) in some songs are not that clear.
*W710i and 5300 sound very mono compared to EP-630*.though depth and stereo division is good in 5300 too.W700i is only loud(less than ep-630) and the quality is largely due to it's in-ear type.no match for EP-630 though.

4.Comfort - not comapring 5300 here.comfortable to the ears but *u do get the suction feeling when you open your mouth* wide-enough.you sense putting on these when you talk which is not sensed otherwise.the buds look cheap but do a gr8 job.also the're very lite.
                W700i are a bit comfortable overall but a bit hard on the ear's opening.

5.Noice Cancellation/isolation - not comapring 5300 here which doesn't have any sort of isolation.Xcellent noice cancellation even at the 3rd level of volume.if the noice is too much u do hear some noice but it cancells out very well so _you don't miss a beat of music_(test was conducted at level 4-5/10).
                You do hear *white noice during the 1st couple of seconds* of some very slow songs.
                W700i prevented the same noice at level 7-8.and when you hear noice it actually doesn't cancell out.u do hear the noice clearly mixed with the sound.easily gets beaten at level 4-5.

Pros - Very good bass;stereo division;clarity;VFM(value for money)noice isolation.

Cons - Drum bass lacks when drums are deep in background.main vocals don't sound way better than others.

Test Songs

1.Thrice - Red Sky
Most dissapointing in this.lacks bass for the drums in this song.also the very bleak almost whispering vocals aren't that clear.although u can't hear them.The rest is fairly good.

2.Linkin Park - Points of Authority(Reanimation Remix)
*Stereo division not upto the mark* in the intro(in all through).xcellent throughout in EP-630.

3.Timbaland - Apologize
                Beats are very distinctly audible.and a tune not audible in 5300 and W700i(in the part "i loved u with th fire in red now it's turning blue..")is audible here.*full marks on this*.

4.Breaking Benjamin - So Cold,Until the end and Breath
                 So cold totally rocks.Until the end sounds perfect just a bit indistinctness in the vocals and the drum beats if heard very minutely.*Breath exposses the little lack of bass in them*.although the hic-cuping soind of Ben Burnley is clear during the chorus.
                  W700i looks pale comapred to them.

5.Alter Bridge - Metalingus
                  No noticeable difference in any 3.although bass and distinctness goes to ep-630

The helicopter intro in Unknown soldier;the tyre rubbing in Bad bad man(John Cena) are very clear.Bring me to life's intro wind sound sounds awesome.Crank It Up(Brand new Sin) sounds superb with crystal clear riffs.Bass rocks in most bass heavy songs.Didn't test Burn It Up coz i have it in 128kbps.

All songs were 256kbps VBR.

*Bottomline* - Anyone buying anything for music should buy these if not higher end.It's like the first choice discrete Graphic solution than having onboard video.

My Big thnx to all Digit members who brought these to our notice and assured me of the performance.this is the second time u guyz have helped me pick the right choice.score is 2/2


----------



## eggman (Dec 20, 2007)

Very well written, and well tested review. I am a ep-630 user, and I agree with to , in most part.And i think its HPM-70 you were referring as w700i earphones, ain't it?
Anyway, keep up your reviews.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 21, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> 1.Build Quality - it's strictly OK.it contains *no button to change songs*,that's a bit dissapointing.the cable length is just fine coz i'm kinda used to my 5300's cable which runs almost a normal person long.the've provided *two extra sets of earbuds* which is kinda cool.one pair has larger buds.


Why would a earphone have buttons to change songs  Its a generic earphone.. Not bundled with some phone.. Also the extra sets of earbuds are not exactly extra.. Each set is of different size..


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 21, 2007)

^^rightly said.


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 21, 2007)

hey please tell me any online site from which i can buy original ones ep 630 using ma hdfc direct pay online aacount 

anyone knows ?

Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## eggman (Dec 21, 2007)

*shopping.rediff.com/shop/storeproductdisplay.jsp?prrfnbr=10219342&strfnbr=3865&frompg=Creative


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2007)

nice review


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 21, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> *shopping.rediff.com/shop/storeproductdisplay.jsp?prrfnbr=10219342&strfnbr=3865&frompg=Creative



dude are you sure it is original ? i mean has someone bought anything from rediff ? (not bid section) .


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## iMav (Dec 21, 2007)

Comparing them to bundled ipod headfones:

comfort: ep 630
sound: at higher volumes apple headfones are better (they maintain crystal clarity whereas ep 630 does crack) and as far bass is concerned ... Hmmm ep630 is a tad bit better

but considering the fact they are a lot more comfy and go fully into ur ear u will like wearing them

and build quality gets a poor from me cheap rubber; 2 wires from start to end joined half way which is surprisingly sad


----------



## crack_head (Dec 21, 2007)

@expertno1....Where do you live? IN mumbai its available for Rs. 850


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 21, 2007)

^abey jab sab puch rahe they tab kya tu so raha tha mujhe agar jagah bolta to 1 beer to peeta un 75rs se

@eggman - i dunno whether the're HPM-70.anyways are these used in sony's walkman PMP's.i hope not first no display then only this much audio quality for such high price?


----------



## als2 (Dec 21, 2007)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> dude are you sure it is original ? i mean has someone bought anything from rediff ? (not bid section) .
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...



yes i had bought the same thing and seller is creative moreover they do gave me bill


----------



## eggman (Dec 23, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> sound: at higher volumes apple headfones are better (they maintain crystal clarity whereas ep 630 does crack) and as far bass is concerned ..


 I didn't feel the crack, even at highest point with *MEGABASS* on........
By the way, they beat my HPM-70 hands down.........


----------



## iMav (Dec 26, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> I didn't feel the crack, even at highest point with *MEGABASS* on........
> By the way, they beat my HPM-70 hands down.........


 dont know but my ep 630 cracks on highest ipod volumes where as the ipod headfones dont


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 26, 2007)

^ u mean ipod earphone sucks *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19.gif


----------



## napster007 (Dec 27, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> I didn't feel the crack, even at highest point with *MEGABASS* on........
> By the way, they beat my HPM-70 hands down.........



i don't quite agree man. i have the SE w550i. Recently "XBONEZ" had bought a pair and when i turned on the bass at 7-8 it started begging for mercy. But i din't face any such problems on my  Hpm-70.


----------



## ring_wraith (Dec 27, 2007)

Excellent review.


----------



## azzu (Dec 27, 2007)

Really nice review now i gotta Save my money


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 10, 2008)

OMFG.just saw my review in digit mag.i'm going bonkers here.thnx for the appreciation although the editor should have edited the "in-hear" part.i guess asfaq or nimish must be having a yawn again


----------



## nix (Jan 17, 2008)

guys...i bought a creative ep 630... now tell me how to change the silicon pads will ya, the ones already put on are big for me. i want to fit the smallest ones..how do i change those ??


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 8, 2008)

^^ hold the silicon park and pluck them (pull them outwards ) they will come 
off. to put new ones simply push them inwards and they should fix. you can twirl it slightly to see if its fit properly ..
Btw even i use the smallest one, right ear is more snug than the left 
I got different ear sizes !!
Also prices on rediff are expensive !! ts selling for 850 now a days ..


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 8, 2008)

iMav said:


> dont know but my ep 630 cracks on highest ipod volumes where as the ipod headfones dont



I've capped me iPod volume to 70% of the Max and i too use the EP 630 .

At 70% they are distinctly loud to cause you a bit of discomfort but reproduce sound perfectly .

As for the cracking part , The EP 630 have a lower impedance than the creative headphones , meaning they are more energy efficient and produce more loudness at the same input signal .

Thus 100% for your iPod speakers is roughly equal to 74% of the signal required to drive the EP 630 to the same decibel level .

And please keep the volume low , this will save both your ears and your earphones from damage .


----------



## moshel (Mar 8, 2008)

unfortunately the EP-630 is not available here in ahmedabad...so just wanted to ask u guys...whether if its ok if i buy from this website?? pls note that i will be paying via credit card...what abt the warranty? can i take it to a creative dealership here in ahmedabad if there is any problem?

*www.theitdepot.com/product.php?cat=19&sub_category_id=64&product_id=1804


----------



## dushyant87 (Mar 29, 2008)

I live in Mumbai and I went to InOrbit Mall today, there the Creative EP-630 were available for Rs. 1280. If someone can provide me details of the shop where they are available for Rs 850, I'd be really thankful.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Apr 3, 2008)

u'll get these for 850 from alpha stores in vile parle/andheri.

btw my friend f'd up my earphones which i gave for replacement and the new ones seem to have improved not in sound but in my earlier ones i could easily hear my footsteps but now it's very low and bearable.maybe like zeeshan said my friend might have played them on extremely high volume and also might have kept all night long.

even many friends in college who wanna listen using them(feels gr8 when they ask for it)they turn up the volume to insanely high levels.i mean if u're getting a product way better than urs then why exploit it if it's there.it's not like these are made by intel or nvidia


----------



## harish_21_10 (Apr 10, 2008)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> u'll get these for 850 from alpha stores in vile parle/andheri.


have u got contact no for them for their exact address...so that i can ask one of my friend who stays in Mumbaican buy it for me


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Apr 12, 2008)

anyone living in mumbai knows of alpha.


----------



## harish_21_10 (Apr 12, 2008)

i bought them today and i am impressed...but as mentioned in the review here,the build quality is no all that good...but the comfort level is very good and so is the audio quality...havent used it much so lets see how it goes...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Apr 13, 2008)

for how much.like i said the build quality is ok.i get so scared sometime that i'll rip the cable off accidently.anyways let them settle down for a week and then there wont be going down from there.u simpley wouldnt like anything to hear except on ep-630


----------



## harish_21_10 (Apr 14, 2008)

i got them for 950Rs and yeah i do fear of the cable coz i was using Sandisk earphones before it got screwed but i was at fault too for that...


----------



## desiibond (Apr 15, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> I've capped me iPod volume to 70% of the Max and i too use the EP 630 .
> 
> At 70% they are distinctly loud to cause you a bit of discomfort but reproduce sound perfectly .
> 
> ...




+1. I have a lock at 60% volume level as that is more than enough for all my songs. My entire collection is original and since I only use dbpoweramp for convertion, all my songs are at same volume level. Only Rahman's discs are a bit loud even at same bitrate (donno why). 

It's better to be safe than be sorry. I think 70% is more than enough but 50% is the safest listening levels on EP-630. Anything more than that is like slow poison to your ears


----------

